# Lucy - monkeynuts05



## monkeynuts05

Hi im Lucy, I have a 14 month old monkey named Ethan and one on the way, due end of march. looking forward to speaking to you all. x.x.x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves* 

Welcome to the forum! 

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/funnyfarm.gif

Hiya Lucy x

CONGRATS on your bump & welcome to BabyAndBump x


----------



## HB

Wobbles :roll: its babyandbump! lol!!!

Hiya hun! *waves*

Welcome to the site!! Congrats on your BFP!!
Getting a few March bumps around at the moment!!!

*hugs*


----------



## Wobbles

HayleyB said:

> Wobbles :roll: its babyandbump! lol!!!

Dunno what you mean :oops: :lol: :arrow:


----------



## HB

haha i knew i should've quoted it!!!
in your non dictatorship you'd never edit one of my posts lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/tease.gif


----------



## HB

hehe you've got some great iccle smiley dudes!!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Gonna get them on the forum :twisted:


----------



## HB

Coolio!!!


----------



## Imi

Hi lucy !!!

Thanks for joing!! ... hope to chat to you soon as i didn't manage to have a good natter earlier!!

Imogen
xx


----------

